
Show HN: Sketching during meetings led me to create this book - madchops1
https://www.amazon.com/dp/1727169859/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1536630776&sr=8-1&keywords=robot%20and%20puppy%20coloring%20book
======
mtmail
What happened to robotandpuppy.com
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13582719](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13582719))?

~~~
madchops1
It will be back. Hopefully soon.

